# My bunny is licking me like my dog!



## Butterz (Feb 7, 2014)

I kinda figured out that the best way to get him to like me is to let him be and just let him come to me. So what I've been doing these past two days is take him out during the morning and at night. And I go into bathroom with him cause he can't hide anywhere there. And he has just sort of been sniffing around me and running around. Well just now he came up to me and just started licking my arm. And kinda trying to climb on me and he's just being very affectionate. I've only had him a couple days but I'm thinking since he is a baby he might bond better with me.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Feb 7, 2014)

Licking is a sign of affection, he sees you're the "boss" so that's a good sign


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2014)

I could count on one hand the number of times that my two girls *combined* have licked me in the 18 months or so that I've had them. 5-6 weeks ago, I adopted an adult male bunny from the HSPCA... who swiftly revealed himself as a licker! He's mostly living in a bathroom and hallway area until I get him bonded to my girls and every time I go through there, he licks my ankles incessantly. I've stopped and stood there for 5+ minutes before just to see how long he'd keep licking me... the answer is "longer than I'm willing to stand there for" .

Some bunnies lick as a sign of affection, just like some cats do - if he's licking you, that's definitely a good sign that he's warming up to you! When he licks you, he's grooming you, so the "polite" thing to do is return the favor with a gentle nose-rub if he allows .


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

Imbrium said:


> I could count on one hand the number of times that my two girls *combined* have licked me in the 18 months or so that I've had them. 5-6 weeks ago, I adopted an adult male bunny from the HSPCA... who swiftly revealed himself as a licker! He's mostly living in a bathroom and hallway area until I get him bonded to my girls and every time I go through there, he licks my ankles incessantly. I've stopped and stood there for 5+ minutes before just to see how long he'd keep licking me... the answer is "longer than I'm willing to stand there for" .
> 
> Some bunnies lick as a sign of affection, just like some cats do - if he's licking you, that's definitely a good sign that he's warming up to you! When he licks you, he's grooming you, so the "polite" thing to do is return the favor with a gentle nose-rub if he allows .



Jennifer I was just getting ready to ask you about your new baby.. and here I find the answer in this post! So that's great! I'm so glad you got him! 

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Feb 8, 2014)

My Felix isn't too affectionate - he licked me a whole bunch when I first met him at the breeder's, but only once (probably on accident!) since coming home.  Clementine, on the other hand, is a ferocious licker! Sometimes she'll start grooming my leg and won't stop for ages. It's adorable.


----------



## PolishRabbitmama (Feb 8, 2014)

If I lay on the floor with my daughter's bun he will start licking my forehead and head. But usually only my head. Plus I think he likes to chew my hair as well. So I can't let him groom me long. As he just loves to mess up my hair especially at the hairline. He's a trip. Atleast once a day I get groomed.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 8, 2014)

Some of ours get carried away and others not so much, but they all have done it a time or two. I like to rub their head and cheek at the same time and you can really feel them tooth purr.


----------



## Suzi (Feb 8, 2014)

My girl licks me every evening when I am 'tucking them in' for the night and my head is in her hutch. She is a cuddly bunny though so not a huge surprise there.

Whats surprised me lately is my male (bonded with my girl) who is not at all cuddly has started giving me a little lick but I am convinced its just because he sees her doing it (probably thinks Im a very large treat! LOL). Its a huge amount of affection for him though so I will take it!


----------



## maidance (Feb 8, 2014)

My bun has only licked me twice (she prefers to gently nip) but I see her licking the floor quite a lot.


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Feb 8, 2014)

Gandalf licks a lot too. I was so lucky to get him because in a matter if days he was licking my hands and arms and crawling up me to lick my fave. He does it a little less now but still has his moments when all he wants to do is cuddle and lick. I'm glad you and your bunny are getting along so well. Looks like your patience has been rewarded :happybunny:
Does anyone else's rabbit have odd licking behaviours? Gandalf seems obsessed with licking jeans. And toes. Why do I always end up with the strange animals? Lol


----------



## Michelledickerhoff (Feb 8, 2014)

Magick_mogwai said:


> Gandalf licks a lot too. I was so lucky to get him because in a matter if days he was licking my hands and arms and crawling up me to lick my fave. He does it a little less now but still has his moments when all he wants to do is cuddle and lick. I'm glad you and your bunny are getting along so well. Looks like your patience has been rewarded :happybunny:
> Does anyone else's rabbit have odd licking behaviours? Gandalf seems obsessed with licking jeans. And toes. Why do I always end up with the strange animals? Lol




My buns likes to lick my arms and he also licks my clothes a lot for some reason. And if he gets near my toes he will bite them lol not hard though just tries to nibble


----------

